# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چرا ما ایرانیا خیلی سریع مغرور میشیم

## na3r!n

سلام دوستای عزیز

همیشه واسه من این سواله که چرا ما ایرانیا اینقد زود مغرور میشم.

من خودم تا یه پیشرفتی میکنم اینقد به همه میگم و به خودم می بالم که سریع با کله امی افتم :Yahoo (17): 

حتی نمونش تیمایه والیبال و فوتبالمون که خودتون با این جام جهانیا متوجه شدید.

جدا از اینا اگه کسی میدونه چرا و راهکارشو میدونه بگه.

----------


## نادر افشار

شما لطفا جمع نبندین.....دارین درباره هشتاد میلیون انسان صحبت میکنین

----------


## na3r!n

> شما لطفا جمع نبندین.....دارین درباره هشتاد میلیون انسان صحبت میکنین


خوب معلومه استثنا هست
ولی بازم اکثریت زود مغرور میشیم

----------


## sara1375

خب هرکسی این غرور رو داره
بحث ایرانی و غیر ایرانی نیست.
بحث سر اینه بعضیا پشت سر غرور جو میگیرتشون اون تیم هایی که گفتی مسئلشون اینه
جوگیر که بشی همه چی خراب میشه

----------


## na3r!n

> خب هرکسی این غرور رو داره
> بحث ایرانی و غیر ایرانی نیست.
> بحث سر اینه بعضیا پشت سر غرور جو میگیرتشون اون تیم هایی که گفتی مسئلشون اینه
> جوگیر که بشی همه چی خراب میشه


من به ایرانی بودن خودم افتخار میکنم
ولی ما اکثرا زود مغرور میشیم و دوس داریم خیلیارو که ازما بینهایت موفق ترن مسخره کنیم

----------


## sam-n

پرت و پلاس نمیشه گفت ایرانیا مغرورن چون همه جا مغرور داره

----------


## sara1375

> من به ایرانی بودن خودم افتخار میکنم
> ولی ما اکثرا زود مغرور میشیم و دوس داریم خیلیارو که ازما بینهایت موفق ترن مسخره کنیم


عاره خب...
بعضیا هم افتخار میکنن. کار به این چیزا نداره
مغرور که همه میشن وقتی به یه درجه میرسن
ولی غرور بجاش خوبه
نه یه غرور کاذب...غرور کاذب این مسخره کردن هم پشتش میاد

----------


## Takfir

یک کلام توهم زدیم!

----------


## na3r!n

> پرت و پلاس نمیشه گفت ایرانیا مغرورن چون همه جا مغرور داره


منکه کاملا مخالفم تو ایران خیلی بیشتره

----------


## Mohammad BJ

من خودم به شخصه از بس پیشرفت و موفقیت هامو نگفته بودم به اون و اون حسابی ضربه خوردم

نمونش المپیاد آزمایشگاهی شیمی تو مازندران اول شده بودم

جز بابا و ننم هیچکس نمیدونست

حتی تو مدرسه یه کاغذ پرینت نگرفتن که آقا زحمت کشیدی اول شدی خاک تو سرت میخواستی اول نشی:yahoo (21):

من پشت دستمو داغ کردم که اگه یک جا موفق شدم جار نزنم

میخوام از این به بعد پز بدم شاید موفقیت هام بیشتر شد:yahoo (21):

----------


## na3r!n

> عاره خب...
> بعضیا هم افتخار میکنن. کار به این چیزا نداره
> مغرور که همه میشن وقتی به یه درجه میرسن
> ولی غرور بجاش خوبه
> نه یه غرور کاذب...غرور کاذب این مسخره کردن هم پشتش میاد


اتفاقا شاید مشکل از همینه که غرور ما از نوع کاذبه

----------


## sara1375

> اتفاقا شاید مشکل از همینه که غرور ما از نوع کاذبه


همه که نه...
ببین خب هرکسی وقتی به یه درجه میرسه مغرور میشه
هرکسی
میخواد افغانی پاکستانی ایتالیایی هرجا
تو همه جا هم غرور کاذب هست هم غرور واقعی هست
غرور واقعی به آدم شخصیت میده
ولی غرور کاذب هزار تا ضربه بهمون میزنه

----------


## sam-n

> منکه کاملا مخالفم تو ایران خیلی بیشتره


چرا چرت میگی عزیز؟
اومدی یه شعری رو بگی... تو قافیه اش گیر کردی چروت و پرت میبافی ... بسه دیگه

----------


## na3r!n

> من خودم به شخصه از بس پیشرفت و موفقیت هامو نگفته بودم به اون و اون حسابی ضربه خوردم
> 
> نمونش المپیاد آزمایشگاهی شیمی تو مازندران اول شده بودم
> 
> جز بابا و ننم هیچکس نمیدونست
> 
> حتی تو مدرسه یه کاغذ پرینت نگرفتن که آقا زحمت کشیدی اول شدی خاک تو سرت میخواستی اول نشی:yahoo (21):
> 
> من پشت دستمو داغ کردم که اگه یک جا موفق شدم جار نزنم
> ...


این چیزی که شما میگید به نظرم به غرور برنمیگرده
مربوط به این میشه که تو ایران زیاد به اینجور موفقیتا اهمیت نمیدن 
منم یه بار تو کله تهران مقام اول طراحیو اوردم فقط تو مدرسمون یه برگه کوچولو چسبوندن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چرا چرت میگی عزیز؟
> اومدی یه شعری رو بگی... تو قافیه اش گیر کردی چروت و پرت میبافی ... بسه دیگه


نوچ چرت نیس من جاهای دیگم مطرح کردم اکثرا موافق بودن
در ضمن همین کار شما که داری منو از گفتن نظرم منع میکنی واسه خودش غروره (لابد خودتونو بهتر از من میدونید و حس غرور دارید)
پس دیگه چرا مخالفید

----------


## Mohammad BJ

شما اگه خیلی غرور مندانه میرفتی به دوستات میگفتی به معاونت به مدیرت به معلمت میگفتی شک نکن

یه بنر گننننننننننننننننننده میزدن دم مدرسه

یارو یه سال قبل از من فقط تونسته بود وارد مرحله استانی شده بود انقققققققققد پز میداد که همه باورشون شده بود که کار شاخی کرده

حالا من سرمو انداختم پایین انگار نه انگار با نمره 50/50 اول شدم  :Yahoo (21): 

اگه یه ذره تکبر داشتم حالا شاید یه کار بزرگتر میکردم

کار خیلی بزرگتر

از سادگی من استفاده کردن طرح منو رفتن ثبت کشوری کردن

تف به این همه پستی

فقط تف

----------


## Mojtaba93

غرور بین همه هستش اما در بعضی ها کم و زیاده 

 اما این که بگیم همه مغرور هستن و از خود راضی اشتباهه

----------


## na3r!n

> شما اگه خیلی غرور مندانه میرفتی به دوستات میگفتی به معاونت به مدیرت به معلمت میگفتی شک نکن
> 
> یه بنر گننننننننننننننننننده میزدن دم مدرسه
> 
> یارو یه سال قبل از من فقط تونسته بود وارد مرحله استانی شده بود انقققققققققد پز میداد که همه باورشون شده بود که کار شاخی کرده
> 
> حالا من سرمو انداختم پایین انگار نه انگار با نمره 50/50 اول شدم 
> 
> اگه یه ذره تکبر داشتم حالا شاید یه کار بزرگتر میکردم
> ...


به نظره من که تو ایران به تحصیل اهمیت داده نمیشه 
همین چند وقت پیش تو سایت اشکنان یه دانش اموز پسر یک مطلب ریاضی کشف کرده بود و وقتی واسه ثبت اختراع رفته بود گفته بودن باید بری خارج از کشور
اون شخصیم که شما اشاره کردی یا پارتی داشته یا شانس

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> غرور بین همه هستش اما در بعضی ها کم و زیاده 
> 
>  اما این که بگیم همه مغرور هستن و از خود راضی اشتباهه


نه همه رو باهم که هیچوقت نمیشه جم زد

----------


## sam-n

> این چیزی که شما میگید به نظرم به غرور برنمیگرده
> مربوط به این میشه که تو ایران زیاد به اینجور موفقیتا اهمیت نمیدن 
> منم یه بار تو کله تهران مقام اول طراحیو اوردم فقط تو مدرسمون یه برگه کوچولو چسبوندن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> نوچ چرت نیس من جاهای دیگم مطرح کردم اکثرا موافق بودن
> در ضمن همین کار شما که داری منو از گفتن نظرم منع میکنی واسه خودش غروره (لابد خودتونو بهتر از من میدونید و حس غرور دارید)
> پس دیگه چرا مخالفید


من شما رو منع نکردم... زمانی که شما نسنجیده یک ملت بزرگ رو زیر سوال میبرید توقعی نمیره 
این همه تو خارج شعار نژاد پرستی میدن اما کی تو ایران گفتن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به نظره من که تو ایران به تحصیل اهمیت داده نمیشه 
> همین چند وقت پیش تو سایت اشکنان یه دانش اموز پسر یک مطلب ریاضی کشف کرده بود و وقتی واسه ثبت اختراع رفته بود گفته بودن باید بری خارج از کشور
> اون شخصیم که شما اشاره کردی یا پارتی داشته یا شانس
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> نه همه رو باهم که هیچوقت نمیشه جم زد


تو اهل جنوب فارس هستی؟

----------


## sara1375

> من شما رو منع نکردم... زمانی که شما نسنجیده یک ملت بزرگ رو زیر سوال میبرید توقعی نمیره 
> این همه تو خارج شعار نژاد پرستی میدن اما کی تو ایران گفتن


حق با شماست
جمع بستنش اشتباه بود...

----------


## Mohammad BJ

نه پارتی وجود داشت نه شانس

اینجا دزد بازاره

طرحتو میدزدن عشقتو میدزدن انگیزتو میدزدن

چاره داشته باشه نفستو میدزدن

یه کم متکبر باش فقط یه کم به داشته هات ببال کسی جرات نمیکنه طرفت بیاد

نه کسی بهت ترحم میکنه نه کسی فکر آزارت ـو میکنه

فکر میکردم غرور از بیخ بده

نگو غرور از توتضع هم لازم تر و ضروری تره

آمریکایی ها رو نگا کن

خدای اعتماد به نفس و تکبر ـن همیشه هم سرشون بالا ــه ( تو ورزش منظورمه)

----------


## na3r!n

> من شما رو منع نکردم... زمانی که شما نسنجیده یک ملت بزرگ رو زیر سوال میبرید توقعی نمیره 
> این همه تو خارج شعار نژاد پرستی میدن اما کی تو ایران گفتن


نمیدن چون تو ایران زیاد این موضوع مطرح نیس 
همین چند وقت پیش اقای مقصودلو تو صفحه شخصیشون به بهترین خواننده سال2013 گفتن یوره سیاه چی داره مگه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> نه پارتی وجود داشت نه شانس
> 
> اینجا دزد بازاره
> 
> طرحتو میدزدن عشقتو میدزدن انگیزتو میدزدن
> 
> چاره داشته باشه نفستو میدزدن
> 
> یه کم متکبر باش فقط یه کم به داشته هات ببال کسی جرات نمیکنه طرفت بیاد
> ...


مرسی که واقعا خوب راهنمایی میکنی 
به نظرم به جواب سوالم رسیدم

----------


## Takfir

من دارم فکر میکنم که اگه امثال داریوشو کوروش نبودن پز چیو میخواستیم بدیم!!!

به قول صادق اینجا وطن دزد ها و قاچاقچیاست!

علم و تجربه رو روابط از بین برده!

اینجا جای بحثای سیاسی تو تاکسیه! مهندس مملکتم پشت دخل واکسیه :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## sam-n

> نمیدن چون تو ایران زیاد این موضوع مطرح نیس 
> همین چند وقت پیش اقای مقصودلو تو صفحه شخصیشون به بهترین خواننده سال2013 گفتن یوره سیاه چی داره مگه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> مرسی که واقعا خوب راهنمایی میکنی 
> به نظرم به جواب سوالم رسیدم


آخه این چه حرفیه بگه آقای مقصود لو ... آیت الله گلپایگانی هم به کوروش و فردوسی توهین میکنه اینا عادیه 
حتی تو خارج صب تا شب خواننده هاشون بازیگراشون با هم مشکل دارند

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من دارم فکر میکنم که اگه امثال داریوشو کوروش نبودن پز چیو میخواستیم بدیم!!!
> 
> به قول صادق اینجا وطن دزد ها و قاچاقچیاست!
> 
> علم و تجربه رو روابط از بین برده!
> 
> اینجا جای بحثای سیاسی تو تاکسیه! مهندس مملکتم پشت دخل واکسیه)


الان 1400 ساله که کوروش و داریوش در ایران مردن تکفیر جان 
بعدشم اینم خیلی الکیه ایرانیا مغرورن والله خارجیا مغرورترن

----------


## Takfir

> آخه این چه حرفیه بگه آقای مقصود لو ... آیت الله گلپایگانی هم به کوروش و فردوسی توهین میکنه اینا عادیه 
> حتی تو خارج صب تا شب خواننده هاشون بازیگراشون با هم مشکل دارند
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> الان 1400 ساله که کوروش و داریوش در ایران مردن تکفیر جان 
> بعدشم اینم خیلی الکیه ایرانیا مغرورن والله خارجیا مغرورترن


مشکل میدونی کجاست! اونا دارن که مغرورن! بایدم باشن! یه فرد آلمانی با اون مملکتش بایدم مغرور باشه!

اما ما برا چی مغروریم؟ به چیمون مینازیم؟ چیمون درسته؟

----------


## na3r!n

> مشکل میدونی کجاست! اونا دارن که مغرورن! بایدم باشن! یه فرد آلمانی با اون مملکتش بایدم مغرور باشه!
> 
> اما ما برا چی مغروریم؟ به چیمون مینازیم؟ چیمون درسته؟


لایک داری :Y (694): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*sam-n:گفتید اهل جنوب فارسم؟نه نیستم چطور مگه؟*

----------


## Mohammad BJ

تکفیر عزیز یه کم حرفات بوی 2گانگی میده گیج شدم

آخر باید غرور داشت یا نه؟؟

من با اطمینان میگم آدم باید به کمتریم داشته خودش هم بنازه

حتی یه برگ گل که با عشق از کسی گرفته

داشته های ما کم نیست

ما فقط به نداشته های کاذب افتخار میکنیم ولی چشممون رو روی داشته هامون بستیم

غرور خییییییییلی لازمه خیلی وگرنه آدم ضربه میخوره

----------


## waffen ss

چون ما میتوانیم.........


درود بر ایران و ایرانی.

----------


## sam-n

حرفای تکفیر عزیز واضح بود 
مرسی تکفیر

----------


## Takfir

> تکفیر عزیز یه کم حرفات بوی 2گانگی میده گیج شدم
> 
> آخر باید غرور داشت یا نه؟؟
> 
> من با اطمینان میگم آدم باید به کمتریم داشته خودش هم بنازه
> 
> حتی یه برگ گل که با عشق از کسی گرفته
> 
> داشته های ما کم نیست
> ...


من فکر میکنم ما جای اعتماد به نفس و غرور رو اشتباه گرفتیم!

ببین این چیزی که شما گفتی اعتماد به نفس! یا به خود اعتماد داشتنه!

اما در رابطه با غرور ! غرور شامل اعمال انسانی میشه که با کِبر و فخر فروشی انجام شه!

بزا یه مثال بزنم برات جا بیفته!

وقتی یکی یه تاپیک میزنه! میگه من یه سوال ریاضی دارم کی میتونه حل کنه! من میگم من! پس من الان اعتماد به نفس دارم!

اما بعد حل کردن سوال! اگه درجه کاربریم ارتقا پیدا کنه دچار غرور میشم و شاید جواب خیلیارو ندم!

تا حالا فکر کردی چرا 90% اونایی که توی انحمن پزشکی قبول شدن دیگه نمیان اینجا؟

چون مارو در حد خودشون نمیدونن!:yahoo (94):

ولی حرف من اینه آدم باید به داشته هاش بنازه! نه نداشته هاش!

شما حق داری به ادبیت بنازی! اما مثلا حق نداری بگی من ترازم 9000 َِ !

----------


## na3r!n

> من فکر میکنم ما جای اعتماد به نفس و غرور رو اشتباه گرفتیم!
> 
> ببین این چیزی که شما گفتی اعتماد به نفس! یا به خود اعتماد داشتنه!
> 
> اما در رابطه با غرور ! غرور شامل اعمال انسانی میشه که با کِبر و فخر فروشی انجام شه!
> 
> بزا یه مثال بزنم برات جا بیفته!
> 
> وقتی یکی یه تاپیک میزنه! میگه من یه سوال ریاضی دارم کی میتونه حل کنه! من میگم من! پس من الان اعتماد به نفس دارم!
> ...


منم باهاتون کاملا موافقم اعتماد به نفس و گرفتن حقت یه چیزه و غرور یه چی دیگه

----------


## Mohammad BJ

> من فکر میکنم ما جای اعتماد به نفس و غرور رو اشتباه گرفتیم!
> 
> ببین این چیزی که شما گفتی اعتماد به نفس! یا به خود اعتماد داشتنه!
> 
> اما در رابطه با غرور ! غرور شامل اعمال انسانی میشه که با کِبر و فخر فروشی انجام شه!
> 
> بزا یه مثال بزنم برات جا بیفته!
> 
> وقتی یکی یه تاپیک میزنه! میگه من یه سوال ریاضی دارم کی میتونه حل کنه! من میگم من! پس من الان اعتماد به نفس دارم!
> ...


عزیز دلم انقد حرفت بی منطق بود که دلم میخواد سرمو بکوبم وسط مونیتور  :Yahoo (117): 

یه کم مطالعه داشته باشی متوجه میشی اعتماد به نفس توی درجه غرور های لازم رده بندی میشه

البته ممکنه هم نشه

ولی تا جایی که من خوندم اعتماد به نفس اولین غرور لازمه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dr.GajaR

چرا ما ایرانیا زود مغرور میشیم ؟
چون ما ایرانی هستیم

----------


## Takfir

> عزیز دلم انقد حرفت بی منطق بود که دلم میخواد سرمو بکوبم وسط مونیتور 
> 
> یه کم مطالعه داشته باشی متوجه میشی اعتماد به نفس توی درجه غرور های لازم رده بندی میشه
> 
> البته ممکنه هم نشه
> 
> ولی تا جایی که من خوندم اعتماد به نفس اولین غرور لازمه


ببین گلم!

بحث ما راجع به انواع غرور و اعتماد به نفس نیست!

من حرفم اینه! آدم پز چیزایی که نداره رو نباید بده!

به طور مثال من بیام اینجا خودمو بگیرم! از خودم کبر در وکنم!(برره ای)

چی دارم؟ اصلا چیکار کردم؟ 

بحث دوستمون نسرین این بود که ما ایرانی ها زود مغرور میشیم!

یه لبخندو از هم دریغ میکنیم!

خواهرارو دیدی تو خیابون چطوری راه میرن؟ :Yahoo (4): )))

یا بچه 17 ساله هایی که با پول بابایی سوار شاسی بلند میشن و تو خیابون دور دور میزنن؟

بحث ما اینه آدم باید پز چیزی رو که داره بده!

مثلا ما نمیتونیم پز فوتبالمونو بدیم!

----------


## Mohammad BJ

> چرا ما ایرانیا زود مغرور میشیم ؟
> چون ما ایرانی هستیم


چه منطقی من که کاملا قانع شدم :Yahoo (22): 

ترجیح میدم بکشم کنار :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Afsane-IN

به نظرم کسی ک زود مغرور میشه و آدمای موفقو مسخره میکنه مشکل داره
عقده ای چیزی داره
منم مثل محمد به کسی چیزی نمیگفتم درباره موفقیتام
مثلا معلمای من تا حالا خیلیاشون ب پدر مادرم گفتن خیلی باهوشه
اما الان اولین باره دارم به کسی میگم
یا مثلا زبانم
به کسی نگفتم
اما انقد بارز بود این ویژگیم
که کله مدرسه فمیده بود زبانم چقد قویه... ( البته کاره معلم فیزیکمون بود، من ی کنفرانس انگلیسی دادم تو فیزیک هر کلاسی میرفت میگفت :Yahoo (94): )
قبلا هیچی نمیگفتم
اما جلوی بعضی آدما باید گفت.
بعضیا ک هیچی نیستن جز پز 
وقتی جلو ادم هی چرتو پرت میگن
آدم مجبور میشه بگه تا دهنشون بسته شه
خلاصه ک منم مثه آقا محمد عوض شدم یه مقدار
قبلا بچه بودم نمیفمیدم ک بعضیا میخوان آدمو اذیت کنن
الانم اگه با یکی طرف شم تشخیص بدم از اوناس سریع یچی از خودم میپرونم
فقطم در حده پروندن
ولی کلا اصلا از این کار خوشم نمیاد

----------


## Takfir

> به نظرم کسی ک زود مغرور میشه و آدمای موفقو مسخره میکنه مشکل داره
> عقده ای چیزی داره
> منم مثل محمد به کسی چیزی نمیگفتم درباره موفقیتام
> مثلا معلمای من تا حالا خیلیاشون ب پدر مادرم گفتن خیلی باهوشه
> اما الان اولین باره دارم به کسی میگم
> یا مثلا زبانم
> به کسی نگفتم
> اما انقد بارز بود این ویژگیم
> که کله مدرسه فمیده بود زبانم چقد قویه... ( البته کاره معلم فیزیکمون بود، من ی کنفرانس انگلیسی دادم تو فیزیک هر کلاسی میرفت میگفت)
> ...


مرد تا سخن نگفته باشد عیب هنرش نهفته باشد!

اگه در مغازه بسته باشه از کجا معلوم سمساریه یا طلا فروشی؟

باید هر استعدادی آدم داره به کار بگیره! و به دیگران نشون بده!

بالاخره باید یه تفاوت هایی باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Farhad.7

ببین یه جوری تو جتمعه داره رفتار میشه که مثلا الان طرف پرایدم داره مغرور میشه !!!

به همین سادگی .... مثلا از بس جو دادن به کنکور سراسری هر کی رتبه برتر بشه رو کلا با یه دید دیگه بهش نگاه میکنن و معمولا اونم مغرور میشه !!!

خیلی هم شیک و مجلسی !

----------


## Takfir

> ببین یه جوری تو جتمعه داره رفتار میشه که مثلا الان طرف پرایدم داره مغرور میشه !!!
> 
> به همین سادگی .... مثلا از بس جو دادن به کنکور سراسری هر کی رتبه برتر بشه رو کلا با یه دید دیگه بهش نگاه میکنن و معمولا اونم مغرور میشه !!!
> 
> خیلی هم شیک و مجلسی !


با این حرفت موافقم فرهاد!

الان مثلا رتبه یک تا ده کنکور! به چشم من آدم فضایی میان! :Yahoo (4): ))

البته راستیتش! بایدم پزشو بدن!

اما تجربه من ثابت کرده آدم مغرور به جایی نمیرسه!

آدم باید همیشه توی مردم باشه! یعنی به مردم لبخند بزنه!

----------


## Al I

من اصن مغرور نیستم  :Yahoo (117): 
نزار بگم دانشگاه هاروارد اکسپتم کرده :yahoo (94):
نزار بگم معلما میان بهم میگن تو رو خدا تو کلاس ازمون ایراد نگیر ضایع میشیم :yahoo (94):
و نزار بگم تو کلاس زبان بهم میگفتن THE MASTER OF SCIENCE  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## NaKayama

*من اصل موضوع تاپیکو گذاشتم رو جو گیر شدن...
من خودم ادم مغروریم...یعنی بقیه بهم میگن مغروری وگرنه خود ادم متوجهش نمیشه...
شخصیتم اینطوری شکل گرفته نمیشه عوضش کرد و منم نمیخوام عوضش کنم چون ازینی که هستم خوشم میاد...
در مورد مسخره کردن همیشه ادمای پایین آدمای بالاتر از خودشونو مسخره میکنن...من از خیلی نظرات از خیلی از دوستام بالاترم, تو روم حرفی نمیزنن اما بعضیاشون پشت سرم چرتو پرت میگن...من اینو میذارم رو حساب حسادتشون به من...
اما جو گیر شدن برا آدمای بی جنبه و تازه به دوران رسیدس...که من اقرار میکنم اکثر ایرانیا جو گیرن...
*

----------


## Farhad.7

> به نظرم کسی ک زود مغرور میشه و آدمای موفقو مسخره میکنه مشکل داره
> عقده ای چیزی داره
> منم مثل محمد به کسی چیزی نمیگفتم درباره موفقیتام
> مثلا معلمای من تا حالا خیلیاشون ب پدر مادرم گفتن خیلی باهوشه
> اما الان اولین باره دارم به کسی میگم
> یا مثلا زبانم
> به کسی نگفتم
> اما انقد بارز بود این ویژگیم
> که کله مدرسه فمیده بود زبانم چقد قویه... ( البته کاره معلم فیزیکمون بود، من ی کنفرانس انگلیسی دادم تو فیزیک هر کلاسی میرفت میگفت)
> ...


البته این جمله که گفتی آدم باید بگه تا دهنشون بسته شه رو قبول ندارم !!!

چون اگه هیچی نگی طرف فکر میکنه خیلی حالیشه هی ادامه میده و یجا ضرر میکنه  :Yahoo (94):  !!! ولی اگه بگی که کم میاره دیگه مسلما !!!

البته بعضیا هستن به نوع خودکارشونم فخر فروشی میکنن  :Yahoo (94):  !

----------


## NaKayama

> با این حرفت موافقم فرهاد!
> 
> الان مثلا رتبه یک تا ده کنکور! به چشم من آدم فضایی میان!))
> 
> البته راستیتش! بایدم پزشو بدن!
> 
> اما تجربه من ثابت کرده آدم مغرور به جایی نمیرسه!
> 
> آدم باید همیشه توی مردم باشه! یعنی به مردم لبخند بزنه!


*
اتفاقا همیشه آدم مغروره که به بالاترین جاها میرسه...*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> مرد تا سخن نگفته باشد عیب هنرش نهفته باشد!
> 
> اگه در مغازه بسته باشه از کجا معلوم سمساریه یا طلا فروشی؟
> 
> باید هر استعدادی آدم داره به کار بگیره! و به دیگران نشون بده!
> 
> بالاخره باید یه تفاوت هایی باشه


درمورد همه صدق نمیکنه....
بعضیا دوست ندارن کسی از ویژگی هاشون با خبرشه
خصوصا جلو کسایی که  مرض هم دارن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> مرد تا سخن نگفته باشد عیب هنرش نهفته باشد!
> 
> اگه در مغازه بسته باشه از کجا معلوم سمساریه یا طلا فروشی؟
> 
> باید هر استعدادی آدم داره به کار بگیره! و به دیگران نشون بده!
> 
> بالاخره باید یه تفاوت هایی باشه


درمورد همه صدق نمیکنه....
بعضیا دوست ندارن کسی از ویژگی هاشون با خبرشه
خصوصا جلو کسایی که  مرض هم دارن

----------


## Takfir

> *
> اتفاقا همیشه آدم مغروره که به بالاترین جاها میرسه...*


تعریف شما از مغرور بودن نشکستن آدم در مقابل ظلمه!

اما تعریفی که مد نظر من بود این بود که آدم باید به یه جایی رسید برادر خواهرشو حداقل فراموش نکنه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NaKayama

> تعریف شما از مغرور بودن نشکستن آدم در مقابل ظلمه!
> 
> اما تعریفی که مد نظر من بود این بود که آدم باید به یه جایی رسید برادر خواهرشو حداقل فراموش نکنه


*
نشکستن در مقابل ظلم بماند...غرور اساسا یعنی بقیرو پایینتر از خودت میبینی...این جور ادمای خود بزرگ بین هستن که موقعیت بیفته به بهترین جاها میرسن...*

----------


## Takfir

> درمورد همه صدق نمیکنه....
> بعضیا دوست ندارن کسی از ویژگی هاشون با خبرشه
> خصوصا جلو کسایی که  مرض هم دارن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> درمورد همه صدق نمیکنه....
> ...


بله راسته! اما یک زمانی سعدی تصمیم گرفت دیگه لب به سخن نیاره! و با اون داستانی که من گفتم! رفیقش برای تعریف کرد و گلستان رو نوشت!

من فکر میکنم آدم باید فخر فروشی چیزی رو کنه که انجام داده!

من الان بگم نویسندم به هیچ دردی نمیخوره! 

اما زمانی که دو تا کتاب بدم بیرون بره زیر چاپ! اونموقع حق دارم پزشو بدم!

بحث ما اینه که چرا ما پز مثلا فرهنگ نداشتمونو میدیم!

قبولم نمیکنیم فقر فرهنگی داریم!

تف کردن تو خیابون تو جایی مثل سوییس چند صد یورو جریمه داره! اینجا یارو ببخشید بینیشو تو جوب آب تمیز میکنه :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## Farhad.7

> *
> اتفاقا همیشه آدم مغروره که به بالاترین جاها میرسه...*


دقیقا منظور از مغروری که بالاترین جاها میرسه چیه ؟

خود لغت مغرور معنیش چی میشه در این جمله ؟

----------


## Takfir

> *
> نشکستن در مقابل ظلم بماند...غرور اساسا یعنی بقیرو پایینتر از خودت میبینی...این جور ادمای خود بزرگ بین هستن که موقعیت بیفته به بهترین جاها میرسن...*


ببین من دقیقا حرفت رو قبول دارم! دنیا جای آدمای سست عنصر نیست! و آدمای مغرور بلند پروازن! و همیشه بلند پروازا به جاهای بلند میرسن!

----------


## NaKayama

> دقیقا منظور از مغروری که بالاترین جاها میرسه چیه ؟
> 
> خود لغت مغرور معنیش چی میشه در این جمله ؟


*توضیح دادم بالا...مغرور یعنی کسی که بقیرو پایینتر از خودش میبینه...*

----------


## Farhad.7

> *توضیح دادم بالا...مغرور یعنی کسی که بقیرو پایینتر از خودش میبینه...*


خب کسی که دیگرانو پاییت تر از خودش میبینه به جایی میرسه ؟؟؟

اگه اینجوری باشه که اینهمه آدم داریم تو دید خیلیا پایین ترن ولی از همه اونا پیشرفت بیشتری داشتن که !

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> بله راسته! اما یک زمانی سعدی تصمیم گرفت دیگه لب به سخن نیاره! و با اون داستانی که من گفتم! رفیقش برای تعریف کرد و گلستان رو نوشت!
> 
> من فکر میکنم آدم باید فخر فروشی چیزی رو کنه که انجام داده!
> 
> من الان بگم نویسندم به هیچ دردی نمیخوره! 
> 
> اما زمانی که دو تا کتاب بدم بیرون بره زیر چاپ! اونموقع حق دارم پزشو بدم!
> 
> بحث ما اینه که چرا ما پز مثلا فرهنگ نداشتمونو میدیم!
> ...


البته منظورم من غرور کاذب بود...
فرهنگ ما به لحاظ ریشه ای درسته
باید ساقه و برگش رو اصلاح کرد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بله راسته! اما یک زمانی سعدی تصمیم گرفت دیگه لب به سخن نیاره! و با اون داستانی که من گفتم! رفیقش برای تعریف کرد و گلستان رو نوشت!
> 
> من فکر میکنم آدم باید فخر فروشی چیزی رو کنه که انجام داده!
> 
> من الان بگم نویسندم به هیچ دردی نمیخوره! 
> 
> اما زمانی که دو تا کتاب بدم بیرون بره زیر چاپ! اونموقع حق دارم پزشو بدم!
> 
> بحث ما اینه که چرا ما پز مثلا فرهنگ نداشتمونو میدیم!
> ...


البته منظورم من غرور کاذب بود...
فرهنگ ما به لحاظ ریشه ای درسته
باید ساقه و برگش رو اصلاح کرد

----------


## Takfir

> البته منظورم من غرور کاذب بود...
> فرهنگ ما به لحاظ ریشه ای درسته
> باید ساقه و برگش رو اصلاح کرد
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> البته منظورم من غرور کاذب بود...
> ...


خوب همه فرهنگ ها از خوبی صحبت میکنن و انسانیت رو خوب میشمرن! دیدی تو فرهنگ و دینی بگن آدم بکشین؟ یا زنا بکنین؟ همه دین ها ایده آلن!

ولی مهم در عمله که ما توش فکر کنم نمرمون صفر باشه!

فرهنگمون به جایی رسیده که بیست سی میلیون جوون خود ارضا داریم فقط!!!!

----------


## NaKayama

> خب کسی که دیگرانو پاییت تر از خودش میبینه به جایی میرسه ؟؟؟
> 
> اگه اینجوری باشه که اینهمه آدم داریم تو دید خیلیا پایین ترن ولی از همه اونا پیشرفت بیشتری داشتن که !


*نمیدونم من منظورمو نمیرسونم یا شما نمیگیری قضیرو یا نمیخوای بگیری..؟!
آدم خیلی مغرور یعنی من شمارو آدم حساب نمیکنم, در مقابل من عددی نیستین, پس من بالاتر از شمام و باید به جاهای بالاتری هم برسم, اینا لیاقت من نیست...پس میره دنبالش و بعضیاشون به اون چیزی که میخوان میرسن...برای اینکه راحتر شه یه مثال بزنم: عذر میخوام یه چوپون نهایت آرزوش چی میتونه باشه..؟حالا رتبه 1کنکور نهایت ارزوش چی میتونه باشه..؟
قضیرو گرفتی آیا...؟*

----------


## Takfir

> *نمیدونم من منظورمو نمیرسونم یا شما نمیگیری قضیرو یا نمیخوای بگیری..؟!
> آدم خیلی مغرور یعنی من شمارو آدم حساب نمیکنم, در مقابل من عددی نیستین, پس من بالاتر از شمام و باید به جاهای بالاتری هم برسم, اینا لیاقت من نیست...پس میره دنبالش و بعضیاشون به اون چیزی که میخوان میرسن...برای اینکه راحتر شه یه مثال بزنم: عذر میخوام یه چوپون نهایت آرزوش چی میتونه باشه..؟حالا رتبه 1کنکور نهایت ارزوش چی میتونه باشه..؟
> قضیرو گرفتی آیا...؟*


ممکنه این حرفی که ناکایاما گفت یک مقدار بی منطق و غیر انسانی به نظر بیاد! اما من فکر میکنم راسته!

اما اینم در نظر بگیریم! رتبه یک هم در نگاه کسی که استاد فیزیک هاروارده چوپونه :Yahoo (4): )))

پس بالاتر از ما هم کسی هست!

----------


## Mojtaba93

به نظر من بگیم همه زود مغرور میشیم شاید اشتباهه 

 اما علت این که وقتی کاری میکنیم که باعث میشه مغرور میشم  از نقطه ضعف ماست 

و گرنه غرور معنا نداره 

هر چند غرور مثبت خوبه

----------


## sara1375

شک ندارم این تاپیک 3-4 تا اخراجی میده
چرا هرکسی نظرشو نمیگه بره؟؟؟ دقیقا همه باید باهم بحث کنیم هرچی میخوایم به زبون بیاریم؟
غرور ایرانی ما تیمهای ایران مردم ایران اینا بحث ما بودن

----------


## na3r!n

اگه قراره واسه همچین بحث ساده ای اخراج بشیم
منکه مشکلی ندارم

----------


## sara1375

> اگه قراره واسه همچین بحث ساده ای اخراج بشیم
> منکه مشکلی ندارم


برای مدیر مهم نیست شما مشکلی داری یا نه
بحث ساده ست یا پیچیده...
حرف بیخود بزنی اخراجی

----------


## Takfir

> برای مدیر مهم نیست شما مشکلی داری یا نه
> بحث ساده ست یا پیچیده...
> حرف بیخود بزنی اخراجی


چرا میترسونین مردمو؟ کی گفته اخراج؟ :Yahoo (1): 

اصلا کی به کی توهین کرده!

قوانین رو بخونین بعد بگین اخراج! ما به هیچکس توهین و نا سزایی نکردیم!

بنده خدا نسرین داره اینجا فقط میگه قبول دارم!

----------


## sara1375

> چرا میترسونین مردمو؟ کی گفته اخراج؟
> 
> اصلا کی به کی توهین کرده!
> 
> قوانین رو بخونین بعد بگین اخراج! ما به هیچکس توهین و نا سزایی نکردیم!
> 
> بنده خدا نسرین داره اینجا فقط میگه قبول دارم!


باشه بابا شما راست میگی
من دارم با کی بحث میکنم.

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  تا وقتی بخواهیم یک آدم با وجهه اجتماعی ضعیف رو مثال بزنیم بگیم 
چوپان و یک کسی که شاید باهوش و به نظر ما نابغه باشه رو بگیم رتبه یک کنکور :yahoo (21):

آدم تاسف میخوره از این طرز تفکر که آیا آرزو اون یا آرزو اون :yahoo (21): 
وقتی شما یک چوپان رو اینجوری مسخره میکنی نبایدم باهات حرف بزنن ! موفق باشید

----------


## Sky98

مگه چوپانی چشه؟؟؟؟؟؟
کارخیلی سختیه بخدا
کلا دراوردن نون حلال سخته
هرکی این نوع کارا رو مسخره کرد بیاد خودم حسابشو میرسم :Y (721):

----------


## Araz

Closed

----------

